# Obtener codigo de computadoras automotrices



## bakpibe (Ago 26, 2010)

hola a todos, esta es la primera ves q entro a este foro y tengo una pregunta, escuche q si la computadora de un auto "x" se descompone, y hay una computadora de un auto "y" de la misma marca y los conectores son compatibles, esta computadora "y" puede ser reprogramada con los valores de la computadora "x" y funcionar perfectamente, es cierto?
saludos


----------



## maligno (Ago 31, 2010)

Hola
sin generalizar ¿de que auto estas hablando? 
con ese dato podemos ayudarte.
saludos bakpibe


----------



## cheoman (Nov 24, 2012)

Es cierto si se puede como un ejemplo tenemos la Luv 3.2 y La d-mx 3.5 utiliza la misma computadora y si se coloca la ecu de la 3.2 en la 3.5 trabaja, pero se prende el check ya que varia unos rangos con los sensores, pero funca, lo que se realiza es un borrado de la memoria de la original y se coloca la programación del vehículo que necesitas ya sea la 3.2 o la 3.5 pero ojo debes tener la herramienta adecuada en este caso el tech 2 o si quieres puedes realizarlo desarmando la ecm y utilizando la programación directa de la memori flash yo utilizo el Willem 4g-qx pero debes tener mucha experiencia con esto porque puedes dañar la ecm dejandola solo como un portapaeles. Espero haberte ayudado


----------



## solaris8 (Nov 25, 2012)

cheoman

tuve problemas en cuanto a adaptacion de ecus, con autos de la linea ford, concretamente con los modelos mistique y escor, hasta el punto de buscar una  que coincidiera el color del auto.
hablaste de un escaner , tech 2, como lo conectas a la ecu, via obd, o ya viene con algun medio propio.


----------



## whon gio (Jul 30, 2013)

hola generalmente funcionan igual pero el tema es si tienen inmovilizador hay que reprogramar la eprom con los ajustes de la anterior y ademas que los sensores que utiliza tengan los mismos valores y verificar los actuadores


----------

